# Audiovox portable dvd player



## soonerangel (Jul 20, 2009)

Will power on but won't spin or recognize disk. Any suggestions?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If it does power up and not spin, it can't recognize a disk. I think it needs to go in for repair.

BG


----------

